# Chatsford Coffee Filter?



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I stumbled across this on the whittards site.

http://www.whittard.co.uk/coffee/related/coffee_equipment/chatsford-coffee-filter.htm

Could it work well? It's cheap...

I have a near identical strainer for tea, bt this looks like the mesh is a bit finer. I could imagine it not really draining properly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What do you want to do with it ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What do you want to do with it ?


Make coffee










I guess it would ok for coffee on the go, but then would you get a decent distribution from it!?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm not sure it would be very tasty coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Agreed!

13 things.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

these look good for tea:good:


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Excellent for tea.

I'm just wondering what issues arise when you try an make coffee with it.

On the face of it would essentially be a reversed french press.


----------



## Finn Felton (Mar 13, 2013)

It is nice to know about Chatsford Coffee Filter. Any coffee will work in a filter pot. I also use coffee filter to make my coffee.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

CrazyH said:


> Excellent for tea.
> 
> I'm just wondering what issues arise when you try an make coffee with it.
> 
> On the face of it would essentially be a reversed french press.


The coffee would nto extract as you would want it to, the water has the option of exiting via the sides aswell as the bottom, so would take the easiest way, meaning uneven distribution/extraction = crap coffee.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> The coffee would nto extract as you would want it to, the water has the option of exiting via the sides aswell as the bottom, so would take the easiest way, meaning uneven distribution/extraction = crap coffee.


Possibly so, if using it like a filter cone, but if steeping grinds in the cup/mug, then removing after significant extraction has taken place, you actually want the coffee to run off the bed, via the side walls, rather than through the bed. In doing this, it may carry unwanted solids with it into the beverage (depends on filter mesh). Steeping in the mug though? You'd want a lid to retain heat, preheat the mug, preferably double walled?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good point Mark, didnt think of dropping it into the water, could be an interesting result!


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I inspected my tea strainer version and it's pretty fine, but maybe not as fine as this one.

I could give it a go, but I might struggle to get rid of the coffee flavour and subsequently ruin my tea! Also my porlex is broken and the delonghi grinder produces loads of fines.


----------

